# Black car gang black fire



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Black fired the merc today not finished but few so far shots







Solid 8 hours on it today another coat afpp and midnight sun wax tomorrow


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

looking forward to this mate, good job so far


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers fella I had to do some in cramped garage as water board turned up to dig road and spray dust everywhere. Well pulled it out of garage the reflection of the sunny was truly dazzling. It's a great system


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Incredible reflection shot hufty as I said why do we buy other stuff with a finish like that.I usually do 3 coats if app 8 hours apart then 2 layers midnight sun.
Just wish the stuff was cheaper.
Al Co founder of black fire gang


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok I will follow your lead bud and go for 3 afpp and two mns wax nearly fried my eyes when I pulled it out into sunshine. Could have done with welder so mask lol


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the final pics, nice job so far.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Keep up the good work Hufty!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking good already, Ian.
Is there any GEP under the AFPP please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes a coat of prima amigo followed by two coats of gep and a coat of afpp took a couple of pics as pulled it out of garage today to add second coat of afpp





And a couple after the second coat of afpp


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Some greats photos mate, superb reflections


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking good Hufty. Did the car look any different after applying the Gep over the Primo Amigo mate?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

The gep to be honest was more difficult to remove than the amigo. I'm guessing the gep would have pretty much removed the amigo. I would say the 2nd coat of gep left a visible improvement in the shine. The second coat of afpp def did think you can see the improved clarity in reflection shot showing beetle in background.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Busy days buddy, Looks very shiny


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder what the finish would look like if you replaced PA with CG Wet Mirror Finish


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I have got some mirror shine. 

I was wondering what the impact would be of skipping the gep or doing gep then amigo. Likely affect durability bonding ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok so after a week of trying to find a job last week the final stages got somewhat delay. How I have also landed a ftc contract job, not the one I wanted but some salary is better than none. 

So I got back on it today with a third coat of afpp, then a coat of midnight sun and finally a coat of suveran. Looked epic so I'm gonna hit it with some crystal mist detailer souveran then drive it up into the hills on tops of motes and take some arty photos to share. I imagine we will spot one of the shuttles doing a fly past.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Hufty , to be honest I cant find any pros in BF GEP , Prima Amigo gives nice result but I prefer CG EZ Creme + BF AFPP :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

So there a blackfire black car gang Hufty,well you have competition as Im starting blackfire blue vee gang


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work Hufty , to be honest I cant find any pros in BF GEP , Prima Amigo gives nice result but I prefer CG EZ Creme + BF AFPP :thumb:


Thanks maxi, I'll be honest I don't think gep does anything special the magic is in afpp. Not got EZ creme but do have some mirror shine. Might try that. This is my first use of the Blackfire properly, Decon polish wax etc.

Nice and sunny today so going to take some pics.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Doesn't GEP and AFPP cross bond?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> So there a blackfire black car gang Hufty,well you have competition as Im starting blackfire blue vee gang


Al we were letting you and Dave camerashy bristle hound in as honorary members. Club rule 1 is you can't say sepang ever. Club rule 2 if you buy a white car your out. Club rule 3 refer to rule 1


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy to be called 'Honorary' and good choice for Chongo as President lovely Merc always like to see it
Daytona Grey is the new Black.....lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok guys quick wipe down with crystal mist this morning then to the top of the world well A62 as it crosses the peninnes















I doubt it will look this good again so I'm going to sell it now right this minute and buy a white golf R.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Happy to be called 'Honorary' and good choice for Chongo as President lovely Merc always like to see it
> Daytona Grey is the new Black.....lol


He chose himself Dave there it was a military coup he just declared his leadership like a true scouser.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anybody used M&k pure under AFPP?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Anybody used M&k pure under AFPP?


Pure is a great paint cleanser which leaves a lovely smooth finish, I have used it under GEP with AFPP on top and its a good combo leaving a silky finish together with the reflection and looks which we have come to expect from the BF range.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Pure is a great paint cleanser which leaves a lovely smooth finish, I have used it under GEP with AFPP on top and its a good combo leaving a silky finish together with the reflection and looks which we have come to expect from the BF range.


Thanks Dave,going to order pure with the offer on atm :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> He chose himself Dave there it was a military coup he just declared his leadership like a true scouser.


But I chose you as my second in command


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Thanks Dave,going to order pure with the offer on atm :thumb:


You won't be disappointed try the QD as well it just adds something extra to the feel of the paintwork. I have a fair few QD's and none produce the finish that the M&K QD does...IMHO


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pure is best pre wax even imo better than mp.Hufty crystal mist is superb agree.When is membership starting for blackfire gang haha.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Went for both pure and the QD. Thanks all,just need some time off now to use it.lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> When for both pure and the QD. Thanks all,just need some time off now to use it.lol


Good Man let me know what you think of it, I'm sure it will make you smile.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

How do you guys apply -gep - afpp & pure?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I do it all by hand although you can use a DA for GEP and Pure


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Hufty said:
> 
> 
> > Can i just say that your merc looks unreal here :argie:
> ...


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

Just one coat of Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish with a single coat of Blackfire Black ice.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

For a black car that is some shine you have going on that clarity of reflection a wonderful shot, Baker21 + Dooka did many Blackfire project with sensational results.

Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


----------



## monkeybuffer (Oct 26, 2015)

Titanium Htail said:


> For a black car that is some shine you have going on that clarity of reflection a wonderful shot, Baker21 + Dooka did many Blackfire project with sensational results.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


Thanks for the comments.

A few more taken just after the session, but when the light was a little different.


----------

